# [cacti] simple question sur le load average

## gaga

Bonjour

J'ai un truc bizarre : lorsque je fais un "top" pour voir le load average, j'ai des valeurs 3 fois plus faible que les valeurs affiché sur le graphique

exemple : dans top j'ai 2.62, 2.46, 2.46, sous cacti, les valeurs marqué sont les même, mais la courbe est 3 fois plus grande (genre 7 ici... ) c'est comme si les 3 valeurs étaient additionné....

comment ça se fait ? comment y remedier ?

ou alors c'est moi qui est mal compris ce que voulais dire les 3 valeurs.....

merci pour vos lumières

gaga

----------

## gaga

personne n'utilise cacti ou bien ?

----------

## babykart

personnellement j'utilise cacti pour monitorer une 40aine de serveurs, et ce que j'ai pu me rendre compte, c'est que les graphiques load average ne sont pas vraiment pertinents: peu importe la machine choisi, les load average sont les mêmes! et j'ai pu constater que ce sont les load average de la machine qui monitore (héberge cacti)...

du coup, je les ai supprimé pour ne prendre en compte que les graphiques de trafic des interfaces réseaux et utlise nagios-nrpe pour le load average...

cela ne solutionne certes pas ton problème...

----------

## gaga

ce n'est pas grave si tu n'as pas répondu à ma question, c'était tout de même intéressant d'avoir un avis..

je vais tester  nagios pour voir

merci pour la réponse

----------

## El_Goretto

Le graph en question "additionne" réellement les 3 load average. Ils sont en fait les uns au dessus des autres. C'est le type du graph qui veut çà. Sinon, ça serait illisible de les représenter tous 3 sur le même graph.

----------

